# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  Need to replace bearers and joists, what to use??

## Reppan

I have pulled up the original flooring (tongue & groove floorboards) from a 60 year old house and have found some of the joists and bearers are falling apart (really dry and fragile around the edges). 
So my question is what type of timber is best to replace these with? I have heard of H3 treated LVL but cannot seem to find it in the sizes I need ( 100x50 joists & 80x80 bearers). I need the same size as I don't want the new flooring when it goes in to sit higher or lower then the rest of the flooring in the house. 
Would really appreciate any advice.

----------


## Reppan

I have been doing some research and seem to be only able to find H2 LVL in Sydney. I have also found a supplier that has H3 treated kiln dried structural pine. Would this structural pine be any good or should I still keep looking for H3 LVL? Also, how much difference is there between H2 & H3 LVL?

----------


## TimberSniper

you most probably wont get H3 hyspan in that size(100x50) it would be 90x45 or 90x63 H2, H3 is accessible in that size also , 80x80 is not a standard size, 
Also why h3, how high are you off the ground ?  Timber LVL Ply Particleboard / Building Products | Carter Holt Harvey Woodproducts Australia - Home these people are my suppliers of Hyspan all info you need right here  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

You can get* any* LVL treated H2 or H3, straight from the factory no sweat. Another option is F17 KD supa joist. Readily available, true, strong, and well priced. 100 x 50 no problem, 80 x 80 ?? well thats a new one to me, probably used to 100 x 100 or 90 x 90 once upon a time but its no drama just checking a bit out of a 100 x 100 to suit. LVL's only comes in 45 or 63 mm thicknesses as timbersniper said.

----------


## Reppan

Thanks for the replies.  
Tried searching the net for the F17 KD supa joist. Could not find anything on 'supa joist' but did come across some kiln dried F17 but can you get it treated (H2 or H3) and any good suppliers in Sydney?? 
And what about the H3 treated kiln dried structural pine, is it  good for this job??

----------


## ringtail

Hyne make a product called T3 (H3) green. If it were me I would prefer to use hardwood -but thats just me. Pine would do the job though and is lighter to handle and easier to work with. As far as durability goes, well, some like it, some loath it. But, if fit for purpose it is fine.

----------


## TimberSniper

preferable would be hyspan for subfloor these days, hardwood for alternative,  although most frames these days are a combination of H2 framing and H2 hyspan. 
very rare to use H3 hyspans unless exposed, but even then they have to be fully sealed or boxed in.

----------


## Moondog55

Are they really "Falling apart" ? or is it just lyctid borer damage in the sapwood?? and are you going to replace completely or just splint and repair? It may be cheaper to treat with preservative and splint the badly effected bits

----------


## ausdesign

> I have pulled up the original flooring (tongue & groove floorboards) from a 60 year old house and have found some of the joists and bearers are falling apart (really dry and fragile around the edges). 
> So my question is what type of timber is best to replace these with? I have heard of H3 treated LVL but cannot seem to find it in the sizes I need ( 100x50 joists & 80x80 bearers). I need the same size as I don't want the new flooring when it goes in to sit higher or lower then the rest of the flooring in the house. 
> Would really appreciate any advice.

  I would be looking at H2 treated pine for both the bearers & joists in regards to cost & availabilty. The issue will be the spanning capabilities to fit in with your existing spans.

----------


## SPman

> The issue will be the spanning capabilities to fit in with your existing spans.

   I presume the existing was hardwood - pine needs to be in bigger sizes, strength for strength.

----------

